
Facebook throws out the news Paper - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/30/recycled/
======
hitr
Any product/feature developed by Facebook which will give them full control
should not be used by publishers or content creators.One fine day they change
the algorithm or a policy and your are your own. E.g Zynga story or the Indian
media sites losing millions of page views overnight . it would be interesting
if the successor 'Instant articles' is used heavily.I follow a lot of news
publishers on FB , In my news feed I haven't seen much of instant articles .

